# Bike Route: Latigo Canyon / Mulholland HW



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

Hi,
I am looking for bike routes so I can take out my 2 weeks old road bike weekends. I live in Burbank(91502) and have done a couple of road rides including Big Tujunga Canyon to RedBox and Rose Bowl. It's just great how fast I could ride compare to my mountain bike. Anyway, I heard these two Latigo Canyon and Mulholland HW routs are very nice. Can someone tell me where the routes start and end including the parking spot you usually park? I am pretty new to Santa Monica, so please be specific. Thanks in advance. 
P.S. Do you know any road bike club that doesn't mind taking a newbie who has hairy legs and a cheap bike with them a ride?


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Look up veloworx website they have a link for some of those rides.


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

mtbroadie said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for bike routes so I can take out my 2 weeks old road bike weekends. I live in Burbank(91502) and have done a couple of road rides including Big Tujunga Canyon to RedBox and Rose Bowl. It's just great how fast I could ride compare to my mountain bike. Anyway, I heard these two Latigo Canyon and Mulholland HW routs are very nice. Can someone tell me where the routes start and end including the parking spot you usually park? I am pretty new to Santa Monica, so please be specific. Thanks in advance.
> P.S. Do you know any road bike club that doesn't mind taking a newbie who has hairy legs and a cheap bike with them a ride?


Ride with the La Grange folks from Santa Monica. I am a newbie and they have welcomed me. Every sunday they do a great ride up Nichols canyon to Mulholland drive, then down Sepulveda to Brentwood. Check out their website for the rides. You can go to socalcycling.com and look up local clubs/teams that is closest to you. You can also find local fun rides and races as well. good luck!


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*rides...*

i'm a mtn bike to road covertie too... just about 6 months now and loving it. great fitness for mtn biking too.

i'm in los feliz and there's a few rides that meet in griffith park at the zoo parking lot. one medium size group which i've ridden with a couple of times meet at 8:30am on sundays.

because of my work schedule i don't make every sunday but they usually head from the park up victory to glendale blvd then up latuna canyon road. the victory part is a mellow warm up and then once you're on latuna the speed picks up and people get their work out on the climb up latuna. everyone regroups and waits at the top. there are some guys from a merril lynch team, i think, but mostly the rest are weekend warrior types i think. there's a few super fit guys that just fly up the thing.

from there, they either head back down to glendale/griffith park or sometimes down to the rose bowl for a few laps. or you can also then ride up angeles crest which i've done before and it's a nice steady climb... if you feel so bold, you can go up to mt wilson? chilly, but round trip from griffith about 70-80miles with lots of climbing!

i've started to ride some on the west side... mostly just up pch where on any given weekend there will be tons of small to large groups that you can hook up with. most leaving from near the san vicente/ocean area weekend mornings.

from santa monica up pch to the "big rock" and back is about 80miles.... i still have been meaning to explore the canyons and learn how to make loops...

john



mtbroadie said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for bike routes so I can take out my 2 weeks old road bike weekends. I live in Burbank(91502) and have done a couple of road rides including Big Tujunga Canyon to RedBox and Rose Bowl. It's just great how fast I could ride compare to my mountain bike. Anyway, I heard these two Latigo Canyon and Mulholland HW routs are very nice. Can someone tell me where the routes start and end including the parking spot you usually park? I am pretty new to Santa Monica, so please be specific. Thanks in advance.
> P.S. Do you know any road bike club that doesn't mind taking a newbie who has hairy legs and a cheap bike with them a ride?


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

**

Thank you guys.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Take a half-dozen or so road trips into Malibu and the Santa Monicas. See what interests you. There are a zillion potential rides. Got the map out? Here are a few.

The Deer Creek-Yerba Buena loop is fairly steep but the views are superb and the traffic is light. Park on PCH near one or the other road. It's not that long, but it makes up for it in verticality.

Park at the corner of Las Virgenes Road and Mulholland Highway. Go West Young Rider! Just remember, Harley dudes and rice rocket rangers like this road, too.

Park at Leo Carrillo State Beach. Find your way to the start of Mulholland Highway. Climb, climb, climb through some of the Santa Monica's prettiest stretches.


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

*Perfect!!!*

thanks man!!!!



Mapei Roida said:


> Take a half-dozen or so road trips into Malibu and the Santa Monicas. See what interests you. There are a zillion potential rides. Got the map out? Here are a few.
> 
> The Deer Creek-Yerba Buena loop is fairly steep but the views are superb and the traffic is light. Park on PCH near one or the other road. It's not that long, but it makes up for it in verticality.
> 
> ...


----------

